# world record 2.0 aba ?



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uYL9-o0We4 
Just finished some new mods to the rabbit . Hopefully this will get me into the low tens. Not sure if its any kind of record so let me know. This is a street car also with stock pistons and H-beam rods. Could have made more but ran out of injector. Watch out 1.8ts and especially VRs.


----------



## capsolo99 (Dec 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

couldn't see the number...cool front end


----------



## Pitsy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: world record 2.0 aba ? (JakRabit)*

Ever since watching 'World's Fastest Indian', I've wanted to turn my Jetta into a 'lake car' to run at Bonneville. The missus won't let me (and Bob's your uncle).


----------



## Vato Gato (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: world record 2.0 aba ? (Pitsy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

last i heard 441whp was the record....Congrats


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

just 28psi and this is an 8 valve? 550whp? am i missing something?


----------



## GRedvig (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: (Pry)*

more info please


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

546 WHP
I have been in this car when it was only pushing 350HP and ran 12's, good times. 
Glad to see you hit that number, Scott. I wish I was there to see it in person!


----------



## URO CHIK (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (GRedvig)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Way to go dude!!!


----------



## e-brake (Nov 20, 2008)

wicked,
Any pix of the motor?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *e-brake* »_Any pix of the motor?


No ****. Motor spec sheet? Parts used?


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

_Modified by chilledOUTmk1 at 5:33 PM 5-12-2009_


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (chilledOUTmk1)*

I've got the world record ABA, no FI


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (Minor_Threat)*

where is the proof?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minor_Threat* »_I've got the world record ABA, no FI










Previously *Shadowconspiracy*
No.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
No ****. Motor spec sheet? Parts used? 


Buehler.......Buehler..........Any One..........Any One


----------



## 96mk3jet (May 6, 2009)

*Re: world record 2.0 aba ? (JakRabit)*

congrats man thats sick!!


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
Previously *Shadowconspiracy*
No. 









maybe not world record, but it will keep me satisfied 
heres the specs
TT 276 cam
Milled Head
center piece of headgasket was used
Gruvenparts lightweight Waterpump pulley
Gruvenparts lightweight crank pulley
Gruvenparts Lightweight Alternator pulley
TT light weight intermediate shaft pulley 
TT lightweight Adjustable cam gear
BFI stage 2 PEM software
Deleted A/C
Deleted Powersteering
3in Intake tubing
3in MAF housing 
NSP powergasket
everything else on the motor is cleaned, chrome and polished. 
thinking about getting the crank balanced 
along with the intermediate shaft, but haven't decided yet. 


_Modified by Minor_Threat at 9:13 PM 5-13-2009_


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Minor_Threat)*

thats probably not even 130whp...
what does a 3in maf housing do for you? isnt the software tuned on a stock housing?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_thats probably not even 130whp...
what does a 3in maf housing do for you? isnt the software tuned on a stock housing?










x2 
A VR MAF on software tuned for a 2.0 MAF will lean you out big-time. That PEM was tuned with a 2.0 MAF and an ESS 268* cam. What's your AFR like?


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

What size injectors and what fuel pump?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Minor_Threat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minor_Threat* »_I've got the world record ABA, no FI









Welcome to the land of *NO ONE CARES*
TO the OP.....Where are the specs ...
You post and run away???
what's up with that?

and dont say stock engine with rods and gt35r at 25 psi..as we all know thats BS....
Wait I know..its a secret...


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
x2 
A VR MAF on software tuned for a 2.0 MAF will lean you out big-time. That PEM was tuned with a 2.0 MAF and an ESS 268* cam. What's your AFR like? 

I haven't tried it yet, due to waiting for my car to come back from paint


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Well, it wont work, I can tell you that much.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Well, it wont work, I can tell you that much. 

Correct..it will be lean..with a chance of spark plug melt


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

plus All motor abas need a good short runner to make any sorta power


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

You want specs I will tell you.
1994 obd1 block,stock oe as original as you get obd1 piston, chinese h-beam rod, highly modified cyl head with solid lifter conversion and custom spec cam, custom tubular exhaust mani, gt35r turbo, custom intake manifold , tec II engine management, porche race fuel pump, and it runs on q16. It also has 4in. full exhaust, 1000 cc injctors(soon to be 1600) Is that enough info for everyone. Pics will be posted soon. All you have to do is get the right combination. It took me a long time to get it right. With a cast mani the car only put down 475 hp that peaked and fell right off, now with the new mani and exhaust it picked up 75 hp at the same boost and a flat power band.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (JakRabit)*

Beautiful.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How much boost and whp does it make on 93 octane?
Well done sir


----------



## JDemps13 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (JakRabit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JakRabit* »_You want specs I will tell you.
1994 obd1 block,stock oe as original as you get obd1 piston, chinese h-beam rod, highly modified cyl head with solid lifter conversion and custom spec cam, custom tubular exhaust mani, gt35r turbo, custom intake manifold , tec II engine management, porche race fuel pump, and it runs on q16. It also has 4in. full exhaust, 1000 cc injctors(soon to be 1600) Is that enough info for everyone. Pics will be posted soon. All you have to do is get the right combination. It took me a long time to get it right. With a cast mani the car only put down 475 hp that peaked and fell right off, now with the new mani and exhaust it picked up 75 hp at the same boost and a flat power band.

Legit


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

we dont have 93 in vegas. its not a daily so i didnt test on pump. I would guess 350 whp on 91 oct at 10psi. It made 450 whp at 20 psi


----------



## Vato Gato (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Welcome to the land of *NO ONE CARES*
TO the OP.....Where are the specs ...
You post and run away???
what's up with that?

and dont say stock engine with rods and gt35r at 25 psi..as we all know thats BS....
Wait I know..its a secret...









Take it easy the guy owns his own shop he has little to no time
To post all the time pics are taken just have to load them up


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Well, it wont work, I can tell you that much. 

I'm gonna contact c2 and see if we can make something happen


----------



## The Popemobile (May 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Minor_Threat)*

Scott is da man!!
Congrats Scott on some fine #'s! 
Blacksheep prove's it's not to be messed with! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vato Gato (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: (JakRabit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JakRabit* »_You want specs I will tell you.
1994 obd1 block,stock oe as original as you get obd1 piston, chinese h-beam rod, highly modified cyl head with solid lifter conversion and custom spec cam, custom tubular exhaust mani, gt35r turbo, custom intake manifold , tec II engine management, porche race fuel pump, and it runs on q16. It also has 4in. full exhaust, 1000 cc injctors(soon to be 1600) Is that enough info for everyone. Pics will be posted soon. All you have to do is get the right combination. It took me a long time to get it right. With a cast mani the car only put down 475 hp that peaked and fell right off, now with the new mani and exhaust it picked up 75 hp at the same boost and a flat power band.











































































































_Modified by Vato Gato at 7:59 PM 5-31-2009_


----------



## wonderman1000 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The Popemobile)*

This is an amazing motor. Just saved all the specs to a word file, notes for later


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wonderman1000)*

Ok my 2 favorite parts are.........
2= The exhaust manifold..."toit like a tiger"
1= the Dial a Death boost knob..Classic 
a CAse of beer for you


----------



## bradtastic (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Vato Gato)*

I like your close all windows after 140 mph sticker...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (bradtastic)*

Inspirational!!!!


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (MKIGTITDI)*

nice


----------



## Slow Jet (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (bradtastic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bradtastic* »_I like your close all windows after 140 mph sticker...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Me 2 . want 1. Even though Iveonly gotten to 126. On a "closed course" of course.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Slow Jet)*

I need a VR6 cluster..as I've been past the end of the speedo on a few occasions....so beyond 145......gear limited to 151 currently....need to install my spare trans


----------



## 2000Turbao (Nov 17, 2009)

some ABA records of brazil...
VW Fox 804.3whp
~2100cc 16v
Turbo Garrett A.R.70/.100
43.51PSI
















-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VW Gol 719.2whp
~2000cc *8v*
Turbo MasterPower AR.72/1.00


















_Modified by 2000Turbao at 4:00 AM 11-17-2009_


----------



## 2000Turbao (Nov 17, 2009)

here's the one who gets over 1000hp
ABA 1.7 16v
















too much power for the old ABA block


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*

wow what a mess, i can't even make out whats going on in that last picture.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

This is the last I've found from a quick search on the fastest 8v:
9.94 @ 139.21mph, Everson Camargo, 1993 VW Gol, Turbocharged 2.0l 8v - Built Motor/Race Car - Brazil - Info ATS Rocco

I'd like to see how long those pistons hold.....


_Modified by PBWB at 10:07 AM 11-18-2009_


----------



## 2000Turbao (Nov 17, 2009)

here's the newest fast run
8.774 @ 261.139km/h(162.27mph) - Sérgio Sapinho - VW Gol Turbo - 2.0 8v, Garrett GT4088R @ 44.96178psi(3.1bar), Brazil.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (2000Turbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2000Turbao* »_here's the one who gets over 1000hp
ABA 1.7 16v
















too much power for the old ABA block









Sorry sit thats not an ABA block...notice the chain drive for the oil pump?
thats a 1.8t block or AEG or other newer than 99 engine


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

Hmmm, tube chassis cars........Maybe I should just build a rail car with an ABA and claim my record.








If you cant tell, I don't like the idea of a record holder being in anything but an actual CAR. But meh, a record is a record I guess.


_Modified by PBWB at 2:34 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: (PBWB)*

breath of life....


----------

